# progesterone in oil shot needles



## blessingsandprayers (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi for the progesterone in oil shot which needle may be less painful but oil can stil go through-22, 23, or 25 gauge. Thanks


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Is it gestone? I don't know the size just the colour of the needles, I was told to use blue, it takes longer to inject but I am a skinny minny so was told to use blue.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I've just replied to your same question on the Peer Support board...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=239638.0

I'm the same as MAL and used the blue needles (which I believe are 25mm) for injecting and the green (40mm) for drawing up the solution.

However, there are lots of ladies who use the larger green needles to inject....it depends on your body type/muscle tone as the needles must be big/long enough to get into the muscle....upper outer quadrant of your butt. These are intramuscular injections and not subcutaneous.

I would double check with your clinic to be on the safe side as they will be able to advise you on a professional basis as none of us are medically qualified.

Good luck  
Natasha


----------



## sunrise69 (Jun 20, 2008)

Hello,
it's important to use a green needle (21G= 0,8x40mm) or a pink one 
(18G.= 1,2x40mm) for drawing up and injecting (is not painful) because the progesterone is very oily and you can't do it with a little needle.

Don't forget to warm in your hands the vial and make your injection - *slowly* -
in the upper outer (as much as you can) of your







and then, if you have a lot of time, rubbing the area in circles or put a hot water bottle and you'll not got a bump. 
Good luck!
Monica


----------

